

Like Twitter, Chatterous offers instant chat - arasakik
http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/venture/archives/133956.asp

======
martianpenguin
I think sites like this would work better if everyone chose one and stuck with
it.

~~~
mhartl
There's a key difference between Chatterous and Twitter/Pownce/etc.:
Chatterous works even if your friends aren't part of the service.

~~~
martianpenguin
can twitter be added as a method of chatting on chatterous then? I haven't
used it at all yet, so i'm not entirely sure if that even makes sense though.

~~~
arasakik
Yes it can, potentially.

